# N64 Perfect Dark



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

To anyone who has an N64 and the amazing game 'perfect dark'

I just want to know where you got and how much you loved the game. 

In my opinion THE BEST GAME EVER! on the N64 I still play it some times.

I ****ING LOVED THE GAME! 
ANY LOCALS WANT A GAME?

byrnes


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

WTF?????????

And should this not be in the Gaming zone??


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL!
This is one of my faves of all time!


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, i have it! And a pokemon N64.

Got it from gameplay.com when it came out....


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have Perfect Dark in its original Box and with its Manual.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

my fav's on N64 were golden eye in 4 player and diddy kong racing! love them!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Golden Eye was FAR the better game. I don't think anything can beat the joy of blowing up your brother with a magnetic mine


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

or man with the golden gun in temple. That was awesome.


----------



## tbcuprat (May 10, 2006)

Golden Eye, 4-Player, Automatics, 1 shot kill.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Goldeneye, power weapons in the complex. Enough said


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Goldeneye is ace, especialliy paintball mode.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

tbcuprat said:


> Golden Eye, 4-Player, Automatics, 1 shot kill.


We used to do this, its defo the best way to play it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I was never that keen on Goldeneye multiplayer... I much prefered Duke Nukem 64 

Never played perfect dark but I remember it getting excellent reviews in all the mags at the time, maybe when I get some spare time....


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

G220 said:


> I was never that keen on Goldeneye multiplayer... I much prefered Duke Nukem 64
> 
> Never played perfect dark but I remember it getting excellent reviews in all the mags at the time, maybe when I get some spare time....


Nukem can be downloaded on 360 arcade now.

Top, top game!

As is Goldeneye.

I still have a N64 all set up in the small cupboard under the tv. Mario Kart, Goldeneye, Wave race, duke nukem, all great games.


----------

